# New movie Fortress



## seesul (Feb 15, 2012)

Fortress (Video 2011) - IMDb

Any info on this movie?


----------



## proton45 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm curious about this movie too. A friend of mine is going to lend me a copy of this movie, so if I get a chance to watch it, before anyone else comments, I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2012)

Checked out the IMBd site and the first thing I noticed was the cast, 15 male actors. Then opened up the full cast, 1 actress cast as Good Time Girl #1. Not gonna be a "Pearl Harbor" fiasco with every male in the theater begging for the attack to begin. However, after reading the reviews it doesn't sound very promising. Eagerly awaiting proton's review.

Geo


----------



## seesul (Feb 16, 2012)

For a low cost movie the trailer doesn´t seem so bad to me. Perhaps new movie about Tuskagees (with way more money in it) has lots of inaccurancies too.
At least one more movie about 15th (12th)...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2012)

Could be interesting. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 16, 2012)

It seems very good


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2012)

It's got my interest.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2012)

Is this a straight to video film? Or wide screen release?

**Nevermind; the IMDb link says it is a theatrical release scheduled for April 1st.........but there's something about that date isn't it. 

Derek


----------



## DVH (Feb 28, 2012)

For some strange reason, this movie is released on Blu Ray in the UK, months before it's US theatrical release. I watched it last night.
It's a mixed bag, some of it I liked a lot, some I didn't.
I feel that I shouldn't judge it too harshly, as it's clearly made on a very tight budget. The director has only ever worked on TV docs, ( he was co producer on History Channel's dogfights). This is evident in Fortress, as the ariel scenes are very good, but the other content is not so accomplished. 
The film starts with an excellent bombing run sequence, and ends with similar. Everything in between is pretty dull. They only fly two missions ( the beginning and end sequences). The rest of the film is about life in base camp, fueds beyween pilots and ground crew etc, and handled in a pretty unconvincing way.
The cinematography is dire. Badly lit, massive grain in the dark scenes, I've seen TV dramas with better work on this front. Music score is terrible. 
The CG is variable in quality, some scenes are excellent, others very fake. 
Seeing as this is an aircraft forum, that's what you all want to hear about.
They seemed to have budget for only two aircraft, the flying fortress and ME109. There's talk of Spitfire and Warhawk escorts, but we see neither. No dogfighting, just flak and the ME109 attack in the opening sequence, which shows the effect of Messerscmitt nose cannon on an unprotected gunner, it's all very messy.
I wouldn't have felt satisfied seeing this in the cinema, but as a blu ray, it's ok. Dramatically disappointing, but the ariel scenes are pretty watchable. It reminnds me of the dogfights TV show, but with more money spent on it. I liked dogfights, so this is entertaining on that front.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting. Never heard of it nor its planned release.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2012)

Just watched the trailer. Visually, it looks very "Dogfight"ish, if you know what I mean. Still, looks interesting but I'll wait for the video.


----------



## A4K (Feb 29, 2012)

That makes atleast 3 movies called 'Fortress'...

Just saw the trailer for this one - looks very CG, and the acting overdramatic and lame, hope it's better than it appears. (Never watched 'Pearl harbour' for the same reasons)


----------

